# Contest: Plants in Action!



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Plants in Action Photo Contest*​
APC is proud to announce the launch of the _Plants in Action _Photo Contest! This contest is designed to showcase beautiful aquatic plants used in an aquascape. Any member of APC can enter the contest, and the community will vote for the winner.

*PRIZE*


The winner will receive 10 Green neons and 5-7 nerite snails from Invertz Factory, Invertz Factory is even covering shipping to the USA, for our International members we'll have to figure something else out as a prize as they can't ship international.
Participation Prize: Select individuals based on need and quality of photo may have their photo published on the Plantfinder database.
*Rules:*

Max 2 entries per person (all entries become rightful property of APC to use as the admin sees fit)
Any photo that isn't deemed inline with guidelines will be disqualified
Digital Photo Editing Rules
Entries must be received by Sunday December 6, 2009 deadline
*Time Frame

Initial Judging Period: Monday December 7 - Sunday December 13, 2009 : Public Judging is Monday December 14 through Sunday December 20, 2009.
**Criteria:*

Showcase and focus on the plants used in an aquascape
*How to Enter:*

Please upload all photo entries the Tank of The Year Contest 2010 forum before the *Contest Deadline Sunday December 6, 2009*.
Use this link and title your entry Plants in Action Contest-(plant name)
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/2010-tank-year-contest-entries/
After the deadline the moderators will upload the entries in the Photo Gallery for public viewing
Public Voting Begins Monday December 14 and ends Sunday December 20, 2009 using APC's Photo Album: Contest Category Photo rating system
Voters will rank the photos based on a scale of 1-10 using the image rating tool. The picture that ranks the highest wins!

Best of luck!

Jeff


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Only 2 weeks left until deadline! I can't wait to see who gets the free order form Invertzfactory!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

We have recieved a few photos, and while they are very nice shots most are macro shots of single stems. The intention of the contest is to showcase the plants used in a scape, not a macro of a single stem plant. So keep the photos coming, but keep the idea of plants used in a scape in mind.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Bigstick120 - could you post a photo of yours as an example of what you are looking for?


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

The "Basic Editing Rules" and the "Advanced Editing Rules" contradict each other. Which is it?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

We are looking for photos more like this, so you can see how the plant grows and how it may look in a scape. Getting even more of the surrounding area would be ideal.









Not this


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Tex Guy said:


> The "Basic Editing Rules" and the "Advanced Editing Rules" contradict each other. Which is it?


The advanced editing is fine, we just want quality photos. Basic editing rules are in place for tank contests. To avoid so cheating that some people may decide to do to their tank. Adding plants, fish, ect.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Deadline is this Sunday! Get a snappn'


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm not sure I like "Max 2 entries per person (all entries become rightful property of APC to use as the admin sees fit)."

Can you explain this more? If we submit pictures then the admin can make money off them and not put our name on the picture or give us proceeds?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

They would not be used to make money...


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Our main goal of this is to have quality photos of plants used in a scape for the plant finder. No one is making any money!

Few days left get those photos in.


----------



## skewlboy (Jun 9, 2006)

are you planning to post all the photos?


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

> are you planning to post all the photos?


In case you needed a quick answer, I asked earlier and the answer was that they will be posted after the December 13th initial judging period.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Here is some of my R. rotundifolia. Just cropped, re-sized.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey, where are the pictures???? The public judging was supposed to start today, right? Let's see some Plants In ACTION!!!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

theblondskeleton said:


> Hey, where are the pictures???? The public judging was supposed to start today, right? Let's see some Plants In ACTION!!!


Yayy... I win by default


----------



## theblondskeleton (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey wait a minute... I don't remember that rule!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Sorry, we were trying to decide what to do as most of the photos we received, while nice, really didnt fit the guidelines we setup. Ill get the photos up this evening.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Polls are open, cast your vote
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/photography/67391-plants-action-contest-voting.html


----------

